# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Nekhernia - Artikel

## Agnes574

Nekhernia 

Een hernia (Hernia Nuclei Pulposi [HNP]) is een uitstulping van de tussenwervelschijf. Deze uitstulping kan op een zenuw of op het ruggenmerg drukken, waardoor pijnklachten kunnen ontstaan, of uitvalsverschijnselen (zoals verlammingen en/of gevoelsverlies).

Hernia operaties zijn de meest frequent door neurochirurgen uitgevoerde ingrepen. Hernia's kunnen overal in de wervelkolom voorkomen. Het meest frequent zijn de hernia's onder in de rug , gevolgd door die in de nek. De verhouding rug : nek is ongeveer 7 op 1. 


Anatomie van de halswervelkolom 
De halswervelkolom bestaat uit zeven wervels. De meeste bewegingen en de grootste bewegingsmogelijkheden bestaan tussen de atlas (dat is de eerste of bovenste halswervel (C1)) en de draaier (dat is de tweede halswervel (C2) die ook wel de dens wordt genoemd). In totaal zijn er 7 nek- (of cervicale) wervels C1 t/m C7. Met uitzondering van de twee bovenste wervels (C1 en C2), ligt er tussen twee opvolgende halswervels telkens een tussenwervelschijf. De tussenwervelschijf bestaat uit een elastische kern (nucleus pulposus) die is omgeven door een vezelige ring. De schijf is elastisch, en fungeert als een soort schokdemper. Bovendien zorgt de tussenwervelschijf ervoor dat de wervels enigszins ten opzichte van elkaar kunnen bewegen (zoals een kogellager doet).

Het halswervelkanaal wordt van boven naar beneden op ieder niveau gevormd door de wervelbogen, die vastzitten aan de wervellichamen, en die aan de achterkant uitlopen in een uitsteeksel (het doornuitsteeksel). Binnen in het halswervelkanaal loopt van boven naar beneden het ruggenmerg. Het ruggenmerg ligt binnen in een koker van hersenvliezen, de zogenaamde durale zak, waarin het in hersenvocht (liquor) schokvrij is opgehangen. Vanuit het ruggenmerg ontspringen de zenuwwortels. Omhuld door een manchet van hersenvlies, verlaten deze één voor één telkens links en rechts tussen twee wervels het wervelkanaal. Het kanaaltje waardoorheen de zenuwwortel verloopt alvorens de wervelkolom te verlaten heet het zenuwwortel kanaal. De plaats waar zo'n zenuwwortel het wervelkanaal verlaat ligt dicht bij de tussenwervelschijf. Als zich op die plek een uitstulping van de tussenwervelschijf ontwikkelt kan dat aanleiding geven tot beklemming van de zenuwwortel, waardoor herniaverschijnselen kunnen optreden, zoals nekpijn en uitstralende pijn in een arm, al dan niet met krachtvermindering en gevoelsverlies in het verzorgingsgebied van de beknelde zenuwwortel.

De meest voorkomende nekhernia's liggen tussen de 5e en de 6e (C5-6) en tussen de 6e en de 7e halswervel (C6-7), maar ze kunnen ook op andere plaatsen binnen de halswervelkolom optreden (behalve tussen C1 en C2, want daar zit géén tussenwervelschijf). 


De hernia 
Slijtage (of degeneratie) van een tussenwervelschijf is een proces dat tijdens het leven bij ieder mens in meerdere of mindere mate plaatsvindt. Dat kan aanleiding geven tot nekklachten, hoewel dat lang niet altijd gebeurt. Indien er degeneratie van de tussenwervelschijf optreedt kan deze gaan uitpuilen. Soms treedt er zelfs een scheur in de vezelring van de schijf op, waardoorheen dan stukken van de weke kern naar buiten kunnen worden geperst, meestal bij de plaats waar de zenuwwortel het wervelkanaal verlaat.
Iedereen kan een nekhernia krijgen, en waarom dit bij de één wel en bij de ander niet gebeurt is niet bekend. Wel kunnen in bepaalde families hernia's iets vaker optreden. Omdat bij hoesten, niezen en persen de druk in het wervelkanaal wordt verhoogd, dus ook de druk op de zenuwwortel, kan hierbij de pijnuitstraling toenemen. Ter verlichting van de uitstralingspijn leggen patiënten met een nekhernia vaak de hand van de pijnlijke arm op het achterhoofd. In deze houding staat de zenuwwortel het minst onder spanning.
Uit recent onderzoek is gebleken dat roken het degeneratieproces van de tussenwervelschijven kan versnellen, hetgeen een ongunstige invloed heeft op de wervelkolom.
Vaak gaan nekklachten aan het optreden van een hernia vooraf. De verschijnselen van de hernia bestaan meestal uit pijn die in de arm uitstraalt, eventueel met een doof of prikkelend gevoel. Deze pijn treedt min of meer op in het verzorgingsgebied van de zenuwwortel waarop de hernia drukt, al is dit niet zo typisch als bij de hernia van de onderrug. Druk op de zenuwwortel kan verlies van functie van die zenuw tot gevolg hebben. 


Het stellen van de diagnose 
Om aan te tonen dat de pijn in de arm (en de eventuele uitvalsverschijnselen) inderdaad veroorzaakt wordt door het uitstulpen van een tussenwervelschijf, moet verder onderzoek worden verricht. Er zijn 3 soorten onderzoek die hiervoor in aanmerking komen:

1. MRI (Magneet Scan).
Dit onderzoek is tegenwoordig het onderzoek van eerste keus. In de meeste gevallen zal het mogelijk zijn om hiermee de diagnose hernia te stellen. Niet overal is een MRI apparaat beschikbaar, zodat in die gevallen vaak zal worden gekozen voor de CT-scan. Soms is het nodig om preciezer te worden geïnformeerd over de botstructuren van de halswervelkolom. In dergelijke gevallen kan de informatie die de MRI levert dan onvoldoende zijn. 
2. CT scan (Computer Tomogram)
eventueel in combinatie met een contrast onderzoek (de contrastvloeistof wordt zoals bij caudografie ingebracht via een of ruggenprik). Vooral de botstructuren van de wervelkolom kunnen met de CT-scan goed worden beoordeeld, hetgeen informatie geeft die van belang is bij de keuze van het soort operatie dat nodig is. De CT-scan kan dus tevens aanvullende informatie verstrekken bij een patiënt die eerder een MRI-onderzoek heeft ondergaan.
3. RX (Röntgenfoto) van de halswervelkolom.
Met deze foto kan de diagnose hernia niet worden gesteld, maar vaak is dit toch het eerste onderzoek dat wordt gedaan bij patiënten met nekklachten of verschijnselen van een nekhernia. Deze foto geeft informatie over de botstructuren waaruit de hals-wervelkolom is opgebouwd. Hiermee is het mogelijk om botafwijkingen, standafwijkingen of abnormale beweeglijkheid van de halswervelkolom op het spoor te komen, of tekenen van slijtage van de gewrichten of de tussenwervelschijven vast te stellen. Bovendien zullen de meeste neurochirurgen bij de planning van, en ook ter oriëntatie tijdens, een nekoperatie gebruik maken van deze "gewone" Röntgenfoto. 


De operatie 
Niet iedere nekhernia hoeft geopereerd te worden. Voorop staat dat de patiënt klachten moet hebben die door de hernia kunnen worden verklaard. Dan nog is het zo dat in de meeste gevallen (ongeveer 70-80%!!) door middel van fysiotherapie, gedoseerde rust en pijnstillers de herniaklachten over gaan. Manuele mobilisaties, maar vooral ook houdingscorrectie en houdingscorrigerende oefeningen kunnen veel probelemen worden verholpen.
Vanwege het gunstige beloop van een hernia moet men niet te snel besluiten tot operatie. Aan de andere kant is het zo dat bij (te) lang wachten het herstel na een operatie vertraagd kan verlopen. In het algemeen houdt men aan om niet eerder dan na 6 weken, doch wel binnen 6 maanden, te opereren.

Uitzondering vormen die patiënten bij wie sprake is van een spoedindicatie. Er zijn twee soorten operatie-indicaties: 
 Absolute operatie-indicatie. Hiermee wordt bedoeld dat er ernstige of snel optredende uitvalsverschijnselen zijn (bijvoorbeeld verlammingen) door druk van de hernia op een zenuw of op het ruggenmerg. 
 Relatieve operatie-indicatie. Dat is het geval als de patiënt zo veel last heeft van pijn, dat hij/zij hierdoor niet meer goed kan functioneren. Het (subjectieve) klachtenpatroon geeft dan de doorslag, omdat het de patiënt zelf is die aangeeft "dat het zo niet verder kan". In de meerderheid van de gevallen dat wordt overgegaan tot operatie van een nekhernia gaat het om patiënten die kampen met aanhoudende en/of onverdraaglijke pijn.

De operatie van een nekhernia gebeurt altijd onder volledige narcose. Er zijn verschillende methodes om een nekhernia te opereren. Het is nooit aangetoond dat de ene methode beter is dan de andere, zodat iedere neurochirurg of orthopedisch chirur zal kiezen voor die operatietechniek waarin hij/zij vertrouwen heeft, toegespitst op de specifieke problematiek van de individuele patiënt. 


Operatierisico's 
Zoals bij iedere operatie zijn er ook aan de operatie van de nekhernia risico's verbonden. De kans dat die optreden is echter zeer gering. De nekhernia komt in de praktijk vaak voor en de operatieve behandeling ervan door de neurochirurg of orthopedisch chirurgen behoort dan ook tot de "routineoperaties". Desalniettemin kan er een toename van de uitvalsverschijnselen (verlammingen, gevoelsverlies) optreden, meestal omdat men heeft moeten manipuleren aan een reeds te erg beknelde zenuwwortel. Een ontsteking van de operatiewond of van de tussenwervelruimte komt een enkele keer voor, en ook nabloeding in het operatiegebied kan optreden. Vaak bestaan er kortdurend wat klachten van spreken (schorre stem) en slikken (pijn bij slikken, of het gevoel van "een brok in de keel") bij patiënten die een nekoperatie langs de voorkant ondergaan hebben. Beschadiging van een stembandzenuw met (al dan niet voorbijgaande) heesheid is een zeldzame complicatie. Nog veel zeldzamer, maar wel ernstig, is beschadiging van de slokdarm of van het ruggenmerg. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Nekhernia (vervolg) 

Na de operatie 
Na de operatie gaat de patiënt naar de uitslaapkamer om bij te komen uit de narcose. Afhankelijk van de benadering zal er een wonddrain in de hals of in de nek zijn aangebracht, die in principe de volgende dag zal worden verwijderd, en die tot doel heeft het bloed dat zich na de operatie in het operatiegebied zou kunnen ophopen af te voeren. Wanneer via de achterkant is geopereerd zal de patiënt last hebben van nekpijn en soms ook van schouderpijn. Operaties langs de voorkant hebben zoals boven gezegd vaak tot gevolg dat men de eerste dagen na de operatie last van de keel heeft bij het slikken en soms ook van heesheid. De pijn in de arm is meestal direct na de operatie verdwenen of reeds aanzienlijk afgenomen. Een doof gevoel in hand of vingers voelt men vaak sterker dan vóór de operatie, omdat de pijn immers weg is. Vaak verdwijnt ook de doofheid, maar dat is nooit van tevoren te voorspellen. Ook verlammingsverschijnselen verbeteren vaak na operatie, maar helaas niet altijd. Nekklachten kunnen eveneens verdwijnen, maar over het algemeen heeft operatie daarop weinig invloed. Nekpijn alleen (zonder verschijnselen van ruggenmerg of zenuwwortel-prikkeling) is dan ook vrijwel nooit een reden om te opereren, ook al omdat daar andere oorzaken aan ten grondslag kunnen liggen. 
De dag volgend op de operatie mag de patiënt alweer opstaan, en als hij/zij voldoende is gemobiliseerd volgt ontslag naar huis. Een specifieke nabehandeling is er niet; in de meeste gevallen zal géén fysiotherapie worden voorgeschreven, en een halskraag is slechts in bijzondere gevallen nodig. Het is voldoende om de eerste 2 tot 3 weken kalm aan te doen, waarna de normale activiteiten geleidelijk weer mogen worden hervat. Bij controle 6 weken na de operatie wordt bekeken of fysiotherapie nog nodig is voor bijvoorbeeld gespannen nek- of schouderspieren. 


Recidief 
In het algemeen is 80 tot 90% van de patiënten tevreden met het resultaat na een nekherniaoperatie. Een recidief (ofwel het opnieuw optreden van een hernia op dezelfde plaats) wordt bij een nekhernia vrijwel nooit gezien. Wel kan een hernia op een ander niveau optreden. De aangrenzende niveaus van een geopereerde nekhernia krijgen een wat hogere belasting te verduren, zodat er een wat grotere kans is op het ontstaan van een aangrenzende hernia.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## ida

een lichte nek hernia is deze ook met behulp van chiropractor te helpen
of alleen maar met fysio

----------


## Agnes574

De specialist heeft mij gezegd dat mijn nek absoluut niet gekraakt mag worden ivm mijn nekhernia...en dat is ook geen erg zware (heb er veel last van maar ben nog niet toe aan pijnkliniek of operatie...dat wil ik zo lang mogelijk uitstellen)
Dus chiropractor (die kraakt toch?) zou ik zéker niet doen!!

----------


## katje45

Hallo Agnes,

Of een nekhernia wel of niet gekraakt mag worden hangt volgens mij af van de neuroloog. Had eerst een neuroloog die absoluut tegen kraken (manuele therapie) van de nek is en heb er nu een die het wel goed vind.
Ik heb helaas de pech dat de meeste hernia's zich bij mij gaan verkalken en ik daarom uitstulpingen krijg. In dit geval mijn nek.
Heb dank zij de manuele therapie een tijd redelijk kunnen functioneren. Helaas lukt dat nu niet meer en ben ik met pijnbestrijding bezig.

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn nek is ook een tijdje 'gekraakt' (voor de diagnose nekhernia)...op dat moment voelde dat héél erg goed,maar na verloop van tijd kwamen de klachten dubbel zo erg terug...dus ik doe dat nooit meer!! Voorlopig probeer ik het met fysio en als het écht niet meer gaat..ja,dan zal het pijnkliniek worden (maar dat wil ik zo lang mogelijk uitstellen!!)

Katje45..idd; iedere specialist houdt er zijn eigen mening en overtuiging op na..maar welke is de beste hé...

Grtjs Ag Xx

----------


## katje45

Hoi Agnes,

Hoop dat het nog lang duurt voordat je met de pijnbestrijding hoeft te beginnen.
Helaas ben ik wel al even bezig met niet voldoende succes. Als het goed is ga ik nu Tens krijgen dus ben benieuwd. Heb alleen zitten denken dat ik 's nachts het meeste last heb en dat toch wel moeilijk zal gaan worden.
Maar we wachten af.

----------


## alinhalici

> Hallo Agnes,
> 
> Of een nekhernia wel of niet gekraakt mag worden hangt volgens mij af van de neuroloog. Had eerst een neuroloog die absoluut tegen kraken (manuele therapie) van de nek is en heb er nu een die het wel goed vind.
> Ik heb helaas de pech dat de meeste hernia's zich bij mij gaan verkalken en ik daarom uitstulpingen krijg. In dit geval mijn nek.
> Heb dank zij de manuele therapie een tijd redelijk kunnen functioneren. Helaas lukt dat nu niet meer en ben ik met pijnbestrijding bezig.


Beste Katje,

Pijnstillers bevatten nog steeds chemische bestanddelen. Chemisch is gif voor het lichaam. En bovendien is het puur pijn bestrijden en niet het probleem aanpakken.
Ik heb wellicht een oplossing voor je probleem! Mocht je interesse hebben kan je me rustig mailen [email protected]
mvg Alin

----------


## Agnes574

Alin,

Om wat voor soort van "oplossing" gaat het hier??
Gaat het hier over 'alternatieve geneeswijzen'??
Beetje duidelijkheid hier aub!!

----------


## alinhalici

Beste Katje,

Ik heb het hier over Aloë Vera. De krachtigste uit de natuur!!
Nadat ik je mails had gelezen voelde ik me bijna verplicht om je hiervan op de hoogte te stellen.
Miljoenen mensen over de hele wereld zijn je al voor geweest en hebben hier baat bij.
De organisatie met wie ik samenwerk is ook de grootste kweker en producent van de Aloë Vera Barbadensis Miller (krachtigste in zijn soort). 
Ik stuur je wat info als bijlage. Ik hoop dat dat goed gaat.

gr,
Alin

----------


## Agnes574

Aloe Vera als dé oplossing voor serieuze nekherniaproblemen????
Sorry,maar daar geloof ik écht niet in!! En volgens mij Katje al evenmin...

Als je verdere uitleg wilt doen over de werking van Aloe Vera (zonder enige reclame te maken voor welk bedrijf dan ook!!),dan kun je deze plaatsen in de rubriek 'Alternatieve geneeswijzen''....Aloe Vera helpt héél goed bij/voor tal van huis-tuin-en-keukenklachten,dat weet ik,en het is zéker een algemeen geweten goed produkt...maar een nekhernia genezen???? Sorry,dat gaat ietsje te ver Alin.
Als je dat hier MEDISCH kunt onderbouwen...ga je gang...

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Ben het helemaal met Agnes eens.

Groetjes, Katje45

----------


## katje45

Hallo Anges,

Hoe is het nu met jou ? Kan je nog steeds zonder pijnbestrijding ?

Ik krijg in november een definitieve blokkade. Dus ik hoop dat die helpt.

----------


## katje45

Hallo allemaal,

Heb gisteren een definitieve blokkade in mijn nek gehad. Nu hopen dat deze helpt.

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Weet even niet meer wat te doen. Heb desondanks de definitieve blokkade en de Gabapentine ernorme last van zenuwpijn in mijn arm en vingers.
Heb eigenlijk geen zin in zwaardere medicatie erbij.
Heeft iemand nog goede tips ?

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Katje,
Ik heb hetzelfde probleem met mijn rug...van mijn nekhernia heb ik niet zoveel last momenteel,maar ik slaap nauwelijks door de rugpijn.
Ik ben een échte doordauwer...wéér naar een (andere) arts,die me wéér onder de scan heeft gestoken en dinsdag bespreken we het vervolg...
Waarom naar een andere arts gegaan? De vorige kende mijn dossier al ver van buiten en werd te (lui/slordig)...had foto's laten maken van mijn rug waarop duidelijk een (hoogstwaarschijnlijke) hernia te zien was (!!) en hij heeft er of niet naar gekeken of het probleem niet willen aanpakken en alles op de CVS willen schuiven...pijnstillers was al ik kreeg! Inmiddels zit ik op pure tramadol in hoge dosis en daar wil ik vanaf,want zelfs mét dat spul is de pijn ver ondraaglijk!! Hopelijk dinsdag beter nieuws en een oplossing!

Wat is een 'definitieve blokkade' trouwens??

Blijf hulp zoeken lieverd,geef niet op en laat je niet doen!!
Sterkte en veel liefs Xx

----------


## katje45

Hoi Agnes,

Wat vervelend dat je zo'n last hebt van je onderrug. Wel heel bekent hoor. Maar goed dat je naar een andere arts gaat. 
Hoop dat ze er wat voor je aan kunnen doen, want met tramadol leven is geen pretje ( weet ik helaas ook uit ervaring).
Wil je heel veel succes wensen voor vandaag !

Maar een definitieve blokkade is dat ze met een naald richting zenuwwortel gaan die de problemen geeft. Deze wordt dan verhit zodat er een soort littekentje ontstaat in de hoop dat de pijn dan niet doorgegeven of onderdrukt wordt. Het helpt bij hoop mensen, maar helaas niet bij mij. Moet in maart terug naar de neuroloog, dus dan kijken wat er aan gedaan kan worden.

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Katje,

Merci voor je uitleg!!
Ik ben juist terug met als diagnose 'zware hernia'. Voor de nekhernia stelde hij ook opnieuw een scan voor en behandeling ,maar aangezien ik momenteel véél meer last heb van mijn rug wacht ik daar liever nog even mee!
Behandeling: komende 2 maandagen epidurale ruggenprikken met cortisonen (geloof ik) in de hoop dat het gebied rond de hernia permanent 'pijnverlamd' wordt...maar daar geloof ik persoonlijk uit ervaring met vriendlief zijn elleboog niet zo in..en als dat niet helpt opereren..al ben ik daar niet happig op!!
Ik hoop dat de neuroloog je gaat kunnen helpen..weet zelf goed genoeg hoe zwaar en rot het leven met veel pijn is!!
Veel sterkte collegaatje en we blijven elkaar steunen hé  :Wink: ?!

Dikke knuffel Xx

----------


## katje45

Hoi Agnes,

Da's mooi balen. Ga duimen dat die epidurale injecties gaan helpen. Deze zijn niet helemaal te vergelijken zoals je vriend ze gehad heeft. Dus er is nog hoop.

Heel veeeeeeeeeeel sterkte!

----------


## jametmy

Hallo allemaal,

Even een korte begeleiding in 1990 heb ik mijn eerste whiplash op gelopen en in 1995 de 2e. In 1998 is er bij mij een definitieve blokkade in de nek gemaakt d.m.v het door branden van een zenuw tussen c3 en c4 links. Na dit heb ik mijn leventje weer redelijk normaal kunnen oppakken tot ik in januari 2008 wederom van achteren ben aangereden. Alles begon weer van voor af aan de tintelingen de hoofd en nek pijn piep in het linker oor en evenwicht problemen 
en allerlei ander kwaaltjes. Op een gegeven ogenblik is er dan uiteindelijk dan ook een mri gemaakt en daarop was te zien dat ik buiten artrose ook 3 nekhernias heb. 1 op c3,c4 en 1 op c5,c6 en op c6,c7 volgens de neuroloog had ik een gelukdat deze niet drukte op het merg. Deze hernias drukte enkel maar op de zenuwen die tussen de wervels naar buiten gingen. Met ander woorden hier komen de pijnklachten vandaan dus slik gewoon maar wat extra pijnstillers {tramal 5a6 x daags en Diqlofenac 3 a4x daags}want zolang er geen uitval verschijnselen er zijn dan laten wij het zo. Uiteindelijk hebben ze mij dan naar de revalidatie gestuurd met diverse therapieën {niets voor mij rustig naar je zelf luisteren en hiermee te pijn verdrijven}. Dit heb ik dan uiteindelijk een aantal weken/maanden volgehouden. Maar in de tussen tijd kreeg ik ook nog last van mijn hart een drukkend en pijnlijk en kloppend gevoel ook een soort verdooft/dof gevoel. Uiteindelijk werd ik door mijn huisarts door gestuurd naar de EHBO van het ziekenhuis omdat hij het niet vertrouwde. Gelukkig werd er niks gevonden en kon ik een paar uur later weer naar huis. Maar ze deden wel een mededeling dat het misschien wel eens te maken kon hebben met de hernias in mijn nek. Uitbraad heb ik mijn neuroloog hierop aangesproken en deze vond het maar een vreemde zaak en heeft het eigenlijk hierbij gelaten. Omdat het niets met mijn hart te maken had ben ik er eigenlijk ook niet verder op door gegaan en heb ik die aanvallen {als ik het zo mag noemen}gewoon over me heen laten komen net zoals de 4e de whiplash in november 2008 waarbij ze me wederom vanachter aanreden. Wel een nieuwe mri waarop jammer genoeg niets gewijzigd was {de artrose en de hernias waren ongewijzigd}. Wel had ik meer pijn en nu deed de rechterkant van mijn lichaam ook gestaagd mee voornamelijk de tintelingen in de rechter hand op de gekste momenten kwamen deze opzetten. Het ergste daarvan vind ik nog steeds dat ik hierdoor zo verdomd weinig slaapt. Eerst moet ik echt moe zijn voordat ik kan slapen dit komt door de pijnen en die vreselijke piep in het oor. En als je dan eenmaal slaapt dat word je weer wakker door een arm/hand die tintelt. Hiervoor heb ik dan uiteindelijk maar een afspraak bij de pijnpoli gemaakt. Ik wil ook eens van de pijn en pijnstillers af en wat moet je lang wachten voordat je daar een keer mag komen {bijna 3 maanden}. Maar goed afgelopen maandag weer zo aanval van het hart enkel voelde deze anders aan, heb de dokterspost gebeld die nam gelijk de verantwoording en stuurde een ambulance en ja hoor ik moest mee naar het ziekenhuis want ze hadden wat gezien op het hart filmpje. Dus ik mee daar weer aan die monitor en daar was niks te zien. Maar dat kon kloppen want de ambulance geeft bij afwijkingen gelijk pufjes onder de tongen {die hielpen} en een spuit met een bloedverdunner. Uiteindelijk na diverse testen en controles kon weer naar huis met wederom de mededeling dat het wel eens vanuit de nek kan komen. Maar voor de zekerheid kreeg ik wel bloedverdunners en een flesje met die pufjes voor geschreven. Dit was voor de zekerheid tot dat ik een fietstest en een echo van het hart heb gehad. Mijn vraag aan jullie is of jullie dit herkenen. Ik kan er maar namelijk weinig over terug vinden en telkens zijn deze antwoorden ook nog eens tegenstrijdig.
 
Mvg,

Michel

----------


## Nelissen

Hallo Michel,

Ben vorig jaar februari ook van achteren aangereden. Whiplash, en vanaf die tijd steeds van die rare niet aanwijsbare klachten. Tintelende armen en vingers, vel voelde aan alsof ik te lang in de zon had gelegen, pijn in nek, schouders en oksel en vaak zo moe.. Huisarts heeft mij doorgestuurd naar de neuroloog, die een mriscan voorstelde. Dinsdag de uitslag, het was een nekhernia. Ik denk als ik jouw verhaal lees, dat het dan toch iets te maken moet hebben met de aanrijdingen. Ik functioneer nog prima hoor, en hoop dat dit zo blijft. Wachten af en veel sterkte.

gr,
Paula

----------


## christel1

Ik heb ook al een paar keer een wiplash gehad, de 1ste keer in 87 door een onnozelaar die het noodzakelijk vond van me in mijn flank te nemen, hij had me niet zien aankomen terwijl ik wel met mijn lichten aanreed omdat het aan het regenen was maar niet direct gevoeld, een paar weken daarna zat alles blokvast. Ben dan wel in behandeling geweest bij een manuele therapeut die het wel rechtgezet heeft op basis van RX foto's. 
Daarna nog een keer van mijn trap gedonderd en terug een serieuse klap in mijn hals gehad, juist met mijn nek op een traptrede gedonderd, heel veel pijn de 1ste dagen maar dan was het over maar de week erna, volledig geblokkeerd dus nekkraag aan via spoed maar niet echt een goeie behandeling gekregen en een paar jaar daarna kon ik ineens niet meer bewegen op mijn werk. 
Dan ben ik bij een prof geweest gespecialiseerd in nekhernia's, neurochirurg en hij bekeek mijn rx-en ik had ook een speciale scan gehad met contrastvloeistof, onderrug en nek en daar werden verschillende problemen op vastgesteld oa een nekhernia met uitstulping en druk op het ruggemerg waardoor ik uitvalsverschijnselen had naar beide armen (kon me gewoon niet meer bewegen) maar door de arthrose in mijn nek wou hij me niet opereren, wel fysio gehad. Ik had daarvoor al epidurale infiltraties gehad maar zonder resultaat. 
Laatste mri, mijn nek volledig versleten, hernia op C6-C7 en wat er tussen ligt van C2 tot C7 volledig versleten, alle discussen zijn bijna weg... het enige wat ik nog kan doen als ik het echt niet meer kan houden dat is alle discussen laten vervangen, probleem is wel het prijskaartje, 2500 euro ophoesten per discus die ze moeten vervangen en er is geen tussenkomst van de zorgkas en ik kan het niet ophoesten, nog een paar jaar wachten en dan wordt het misschien vergoed, hopelijk want er is nog maar 1 ziekenhuis in B waar ze deze operatie uitvoeren en dat is in het UZ in Gent. 
Verder is denk ik alles versleten in mijn lichaam, 2 mei afspraak met de orthopedist, die mens zal opknapwerk te doen hebben denk ik hoor, schouders, nek, thorax, heupen, kniekes, alles doet pijn, ik veronderstel overal arthrose dus echt aangenaam kan ik mijn lichaam niet noemen, ik wil wel maar ik kan niet al probeer ik veel te bewegen maar je moet wel kunnen he ??? Ik heb al een heupprothese en ik denk dat nu het kraakbeen die in de heupkom zit aan het verdwijnen is waardoor de prothese echt tegen het bot begint te duwen, stappen is van tegenwoordig een hel aan het worden voor mij, soms kan ik maar 500 meter stappen of minder en moet ik al stoppen en gaan zitten, 't is geen zicht zeker voor iemand van 50 ???? zal een rollatorke moeten aanschaffen met een zitje op gelijk de ouwe madammekes om mijn sacoche in te zetten en mijn boodschappen...
Nog een fijne avond iedereen en hopelijk niet te veel pijn, heb mijn tramadol dosis voor vandaag al binnen se

----------


## sietske763

chris,
ik heb ook, voor zo nodig een rollator, soms tijden niet nodig en dan weer eens regelmatig,
heb er wel veel opmerkingen over gehad, bv van winkelpersoneel die niets van je weten en je zien lopen en de volgende dag met rollator, maar allemaal goed bedoelt, ik trek me dus nergens wat van aan en vind het een handig ding, net zoals je zegt....het zitje.

----------


## christel1

Ik kan er misschien ook mijn hond in zetten als hij te lui is om te wandelen ? Dan zeg ik dat hij oud en versleten is en last heeft van zijn gewrichtjes... bekijken ze me misschien maar scheef maar soit beter dat dan altijd met pijn lopen zeker ? En het is ook geen zicht als ik bij mensen op de stoep moet gaan zitten als ik geen bank vind om eventjes te rusten.... Heb het wel 1 keer moeten doen hoor, toen ik hartproblemen had en er heeft een man me wel direct aangesproken of het wel ging, vond ik wel heel lief van die man en heb daar toen een kwartier op de stoep gezeten met die man bij me tot het beter ging, de dag daarna wel het ziekenhuis binnen hoor.... voelde me echt beroerd...

----------


## sietske763

hahahahaa , je brengt me op een geniaal idee,
mijn hondentas is te klein voor mn pup,
dus n,a,v jouw idee....zet ik m daarin!!!
thanks!

----------


## zuten

dit is helemaal geen leuke ervaring, een heel goede vriend van mij dichtbij zijn 80 moest laatst helemaal naar Belgie gaan voor een operatie. ik had uiteraard heel veel medelijden met hem gehad. ik zou dit nooit willen meemaken, alhoewel ik er ervaring hebt als opziener maar ja om terug te komen op dit discussie... een heel goede uitgeschreven artikel die over het diepe en dunne dal is gegaan. Ik deel dit met mijn vrienden.

----------

